# Mocotó



## lingo95

Could someone please tell me what mocotó is?  I had caldo de mocotó the first time I visited Brazil.  The person I was with insisted that I would probably hate it, but I actually liked it.  He tried to explain what it is but I didn't really understand.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nycphotography

s. m., Angola, Brasil, mão de vaca cozida com feijão. 
Hand of a cow cooked (baked?) with (black) beans.

I thought it sounded like a bantu word


----------



## EzequielUberti

If you understand spanish, here´s the whole recipy for caldo de mocotó:

http://www.elcuerpodecristo.com.ar/recetas/1418_Caldo de mocotó


----------



## lingo95

Thanks for the explanation; I couldn't find it in my Portuguese dictionary at home or online.  So it is the stuff inside the hoof of the cow/bull/ox?  Sort of like marrow?   Alem disso, gostei do caldo de mocotó...


----------



## lingo95

EzequielUberti said:
			
		

> If you understand spanish, here´s the whole recipy for caldo de mocotó:
> 
> http://www.elcuerpodecristo.com.ar/recetas/1418_Caldo%20de%20mocot%C3%B3


 

Desculpe o meu português, faz tempo que não escrevi...
Obrigada, mais o link não funciona...ja viu alguns receitas, mais ainda não sei exatamente o que é mocotó.


----------



## Outsider

lingo95 said:
			
		

> Obrigada, mais o link não funciona...


It works for me! Try again.


----------



## lingo95

Outsider said:
			
		

> It works for me! Try again.


 
Hmmm....maybe it's due to the fact that I'm at work....I'll try at home tonight.  Thanks!!


----------



## nycphotography

Também, uma receita no Português

http://www1.uol.com.br/cybercook/colunas/cl_rd_18062003.htm

A receita (o que é o pronome subjectivo para "it"?) diz que é um caldo que tem muitas calorias, mas é facíl de fazer.


----------



## lingo95

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Também, uma receita no Português
> 
> http://www1.uol.com.br/cybercook/colunas/cl_rd_18062003.htm
> 
> A receita (o que é o pronome subjectivo para "it"?) diz que é um caldo que tem muitos calorias, mas é facíl de fazer.


 
Errrr...acho que pode usar "ele" e "ela"?  But I don't think there is an exact equivalent for "it."  I think using "ela" in reference to the recipe would be kinda weird.  Any native speakers out there want to chime in??


----------



## Outsider

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Também, uma receita em Português


"Receita" is a feminine noun, so in theory the appropriate pronoun is "ela". Normally, though, we just omit the subject:

"Diz que é um caldo que tem muitas calorias, mas é fácil de fazer."


----------



## Vanda

Here comes a recipe:

caldo de mocotó

If you have any doubt with it, feel free to ask.

Well, anyway, I'd like to be invited to have it..


----------



## lingo95

Obrigada para todas as receitas!  Si eu encontrar mocotó aquí (estado de Missouri) no supermercado todo o mundo está convidado de desfrutar o meu caldo delicioso!!

Ainda tenho uma pergunta:  de qual parte do corpo do boi vem "mocotó"?  Vem da "mão" de vaca/boi??  (Does it come from the hoof??)

Please correct my portuguese if you wish .  Preciso praticar!!!


----------



## Outsider

Sim. O Nycphotography já explicou, em cima.



			
				lingo95 said:
			
		

> Obrigada por todas as receitas!  Se eu encontrar mocotó aqui (estado do Missouri) no supermercado todo o mundo está convidado para desfrutar o meu caldo delicioso!!
> 
> Ainda tenho uma pergunta:  de qual parte do corpo do boi vem o "mocotó"?  Vem da "mão" de vaca/boi??  (Does it come from the hoof??)


----------



## lingo95

Obrigada, estava um pouco confusada....


----------



## lingo95

E obrigada também por as dicas gramaticas!  (gramaticais?)


----------



## Outsider

lingo95 said:
			
		

> Obrigada, estava um pouco confusada....


"Confundida."



			
				lingo95 said:
			
		

> E obrigada também pelas as dicas gramaticas!   (gramaticais? )


por + as = pelas


----------



## Vanda

lingo95 said:
			
		

> Obrigada, estava um pouco confusa....[/quote]
> 
> É isto mesmo : the hoof . Aqui os açougueiros já a vendem
> limpa, o que facilita. Será que você vai encontrar limpa
> por aí? I don't know why but I have the false impression
> it's a part they don't use to sell on your place (I mean
> country).


----------



## lingo95

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Confundida."
> 
> por + as = pelas


 
Obrigada!    Faz tempo que escrevi em português.  Está bem differente quando estou sonhando, sabe, por que tudo é certinho no mundo dos sonhos!!


----------



## nycphotography

Vanda said:
			
		

> lingo95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigada, estava um pouco confusa....[/quote]
> 
> É isto mesmo : the hoof . Aqui os açougueiros já a vendem
> limpa, o que facilita. Será que você vai encontrar limpa
> por aí? I don't know why but I have the false impression
> it's a part they don't use to sell on your place (I mean
> country).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In America, they used to sell all parts of the livestock in the market.   And many parts were 'less desirable', so they were cheaper.
> 
> Now we have bulk processed meat.  Grown far away, mass processed, and delivered to the local market already prepared for sale.  Now, the less desirable parts are sold to "rendering plants" where they are turned into any number of things.  Oils, fats, animal feed, processed food tidbits, you name it.
> 
> Since the markets don't much carry the exotic bits anymore, people don't much look for them, so even if the stores tried to carry them, they would probably go bad before selling, and end up being thrown out.
> 
> That said, the place where I live in Brooklyn, is very unusual (for America).  I live in the almost-ghetto where there are many people from all over the world.  The grocery store across from my apartment has specific foods from:  Jamaica, Haiti, Guyana, Mexico, Korea, Japan, China and Puerto Rico.  This includes uncommon vegetables, as well as a full meat counter with ox tail, and these disgusting looking vats with various animal parts like pig feet and, I THINK i saw cow feet and wondered who on earth would want them).
> 
> So I would suggest that in the midwest, he could try finding a market or a grocery store in the hood (mexican or carribean), or, maybe there are huge stockyards and meat processors there, so maybe make a couple phone calls would prove productive.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vanda

> ....This includes uncommon vegetables, as well as a full meat counter with ox tail, and these disgusting looking vats with various animal parts like pig feet and, I THINK i saw cow feet and wondered who on earth would want them)......


 
And I'll tell you more, pig tails, pig feet , pig ears are some of the
coumpounds of Brazilian's most appreciated dish: feijoada!
Delicious! But you have to eat it preferrably in a cool day. It's
veeeery caloric, hot, strong, mainly for 'foreigners' stomaches.


----------



## lingo95

Vanda said:
			
		

> And I'll tell you more, pig tails, pig feet , pig ears are some of the
> coumpounds of Brazilian's most appreciated dish: feijoada!
> Delicious! But you have to eat it preferrably in a cool day. It's
> veeeery caloric, hot, strong, mainly for 'foreigners' stomaches.


 

I had a couple of tremendous feijoadas in Sao Paulo.  And I can attest to the fact that it was kind of strong on my stomach.  Especially after 2 caipirinhas!!


----------



## Vanda

lingo95 said:
			
		

> I had a couple of tremendous feijoadas in Sao Paulo. And I can attest to the fact that it was kind of strong on my stomach. Especially after 2 caipirinhas!!


 
Well, well, be honest! Wasn't that the caipirinhas?  
Brincadeira à parte, a feijoada tem que ser comida em small
portions para os estômagos 'estranjeiros'. Toda vez que prometo
'comer só um pouco' , acabo com um tanto de peso extra
na consciência e na balança...


----------

